# Sneezing



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what parakeet sneezing sounds like? And why they would sneeze?

I am still very new to birds and I don't know what sounds are normal and which aren't.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just like people, dust or even excess dander from their own feathers may cause a budgie to sneeze. Sometimes a budgie will sneeze once or twice, ruffle its feathers and then go about it's business.  This is normal. It's hard to describe the sound other than saying it is like a tiny little "choo" sound.

If the sneezing frequent and/or coupled with a runny nose and/or irritated eyes, then the budgie may have a respiratory infection and should be seen by an Avian Vet.*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Its happened daily, it sounds like when my rats sneezed. But he has no watery eyes or runny nose or anything. My house is a bit dusty so it could easily just be that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Getting a HEPA air purifier and/or running a warm mist humidifier will help. 
When the air has more moisture in it, the dust particles fall to the floor rather than circulate in the air.*


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Warm mist? I have always heard the cool mist ones were better.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure either cool or warm mist would be helpful on a daily basis, but if the time ever comes that your budgie does have a respiratory infection one of the things that helps to clear the airways until you can get him to an Avian Vet is warm steam or mist.

In fact, we recommend people put their budgie's cage in the bathroom and run hot water through the shower to create a warm steamy room to help open the airways.

Another option is to tent a sheet over the cage, place a warm mist humidifier, crock pot or kettle of hot water under the sheet but outside the cage where the budgie will not get burned by the steam and, if possible, add a drop of pure eucalyptus oil to the water.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

One of my budgies tends to sneeze when he scratches around his head or cere sometimes too. Or after a bath or shower. A sneeze that is accompanied by a wet spray is not a good sign. As always a thorough avian vet check up can help alleviate any fears or doubts.:budgie:


----------



## Elliriyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

He is still sneezing every day but its only a couple times per day and my house is dusty, he is eating well, and acting normal , he has no discharge and seems fine overall, so for now I am going to try not to worry.


----------

